# Black and White | Challenge | 5 Days | 5 Images | Post Yours!



## D-B-J (Nov 20, 2014)

On Facebook, a friend nominated me for the "Black and White 5 Day Challenge."  The idea is to post a new image (or archival image) each day for 5 days, and each day you nominate a NEW person for the challenge. 

 On here, why don't we all just post the 5 images we would choose? I think it'd be cool!

Here are my five 




And the Skies Were Angry by f_one_eight, on Flickr




The Sunny Side by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Expansion by f_one_eight, on Flickr




&quot;A Quiet Evening&quot; by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Don&#x27;t Press Me by f_one_eight, on Flickr


What would YOUR five images be?! Post AWAY!


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 19, 2014)

very artist! good shot!


----------

